# Discord RP



## Bjorn Potato (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm kinda in the works of making a roleplay server for discord, the more people joining, the more active the server will be. Message me for the invite. If you wanna make it NSFW, you can either take it to another 'room' or just take it ro DMs.


----------



## Bjorn Potato (Jul 11, 2017)

The server seems to be mainly male currently, just in case any females want to join, but I'm still letting anyone in.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 11, 2017)

Is there a theme?


----------



## Bjorn Potato (Jul 12, 2017)

A weekly theme, yes. It is voted by everyone in the voting room and then played out by anyone who posts their characters.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 12, 2017)

So the goal would be to make a character to fit the themes and join in for which themes you like. Of course NSFW happens privately.


----------



## Amidatii (Jul 12, 2017)

Bjorn Potato said:


> The server seems to be mainly male currently, just in case any females want to join, but I'm still letting anyone in.


Im a female that would enjoy some casual encounters


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm a male and I enjoy casual encounters and also the possible long term romance


----------



## Amidatii (Jul 12, 2017)

Grimm Hund said:


> I'm a male and I enjoy casual encounters and also the possible long term romance


if you want my discord im open to pm


----------



## TrueForgiveness01 (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm open to any Discord RP Server. Hit me up @TrueForgiveness#3882


----------



## Bjorn Potato (Jul 13, 2017)

Sent you a request


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 13, 2017)

Sounds like fun, request sent 

Goodspeed0398


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 13, 2017)

Jin#5271 at your service


----------



## Bjorn Potato (Jul 14, 2017)

Dmc, that discord tag doesn't work


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 15, 2017)

Oh great let's try that again

Goodspeed0398#4514


----------

